# Lee filters



## nairfotografia (Jul 31, 2012)

I am looking for a ND filter kit for my 16-35 mm lens. 82 mm filter size. Will the 82 mm filter adapter ring, a 104 mm holder and 4x4 size filter work in this setup? i cant seem to find enough stock of these 82 mm Lee filter kit anywhere...few places like amazon seem to carry them...any insight will be much helpful..


----------



## charlesa (Aug 1, 2012)

It would work, probably will end up having to buy from Lee themselves, Amazon rarely stock these type of filters, even Hitech or Singh Ray are hard to find.


----------



## Vonbon (Aug 3, 2012)

charlesa said:


> It would work, probably will end up having to buy from Lee themselves, Amazon rarely stock these type of filters, even Hitech or Singh Ray are hard to find.



Singhray usually on stock in singhray, Hitech standard ND or ProStop always available in B&H or Adorama, but they are resin and very prone to color cast. Better to find Lee ProGlass that suit 2mm standard Lee Foundation Kit holder. 

Else, you can find 82mm ring ND filter from good brands Like Hoya, Tiffen, or Heliopan.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 3, 2012)

I wanted LEE filters but they're so difficult to obtain in the US. I just forgot about them and never tried again.

I anyone knows of dealers in the US who has a large amount of LEE filters, PLEASE POST!?!


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 3, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I wanted LEE filters but they're so difficult to obtain in the US. I just forgot about them and never tried again.
> 
> I anyone knows of dealers in the US who has a large amount of LEE filters, PLEASE POST!?!



I just ordered the Lee foundation kit, Big Stopper and a WA adapter from B&H. They seem to have a fair amount of grads and stuff too.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 3, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted LEE filters but they're so difficult to obtain in the US. I just forgot about them and never tried again.
> ...



Sweet. They're always out of stock. Just ordered my foundation Kit. 8)


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 3, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



I know, I just received my notifications that the filters were in. The Foundation kit is very reasonable @$90, and the Stopper, great price @$160.


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 4, 2012)

*UPDATE* All I can say is wow. I ordered my Lee filters from B&H on Aug 1st and had a pickup slip in my mailbox Aug 2nd. I just picked them up today...super fast, I don't get stuff sent in Canada that quick.


----------



## zrz2005101 (Aug 13, 2012)

I use both the LEE and Singh-Ray filters and personally I find them to be outstanding, the IQ does not go down when used with 1 filter and does not go down very much when you stack 2 filters! Vignetting is visible but acceptable. I use the 16-35mm L II too with LEE system it works great! but usually the ND filters are 4x6, only my big stopper (So rare to see one and hard to get! ) is 4x4 but they will work, one thing I find is that at 16mm there will be dark corners on FF bodies, stopping down to 18mm and it's minimum and at 20mm it is completely out of sight, I don't know if anyone else is experiencing the problem. Another problem is that they NEVER, seem to have these filters in stock and it took me 3 months to get that big stopper...just insane.


----------



## M.ST (Aug 13, 2012)

I use Lee, Singh-Ray and B+W filters.

Lee and Singh-Ray filters performes very well on the 16-35 II. 

Go for the Lee DSLR Starter Kit.


----------



## friedmud (Aug 13, 2012)

Lee are awesome. Have been using them for years. BTW - you don't necessarily need the Proglass filters. I actually like the Resin ones... they seem a bit hardier (I've dropped them onto rocks a few times) and there is no color cast (that's the reason to go with Lee).

Just make sure you get the Wide Angle Filter Adaptor Ring....


----------

